# Crossword Anagram 2



## David H (Aug 19, 2013)

Solve the easy clues and re- arrange the initial letter of the answers to form
*'Something that has a regular beat'*









*Good Luck*


----------



## Aoife (Aug 19, 2013)

should 1 down be 4 down?


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 19, 2013)

Where does 1 Down go?
What's the clue for 4 Down?


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 19, 2013)

1 (or 4 down) Myth 
2 O_T_A_ 
3 Restaurant 
4 Musical 
5 Nautical 
6 Evening 
7 Entertain 
8 Tomorrow 
9 Ordinary 

METRONOME


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2013)

Aoife said:


> should 1 down be 4 down?



Only realised that the crosword generator isn't always exact.


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 1 (or 4 down) Myth
> 2 O_T_A_
> 3 Restaurant
> 4 Musical
> ...



Well Done LeeLee my spelling of Metronome was incorrect (metranome)

2 would have been actual.

But you managed to get it right even with the errors.


----------



## David H (Aug 19, 2013)

That's it for another week.

Well Done to all that take part each week.

Back Wed of next week I hope (all going well)


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 19, 2013)

World English Dictionary
metronome  (ˈmɛtrəˌnəʊm) 

? n
a mechanical device which indicates the exact tempo of a piece of music by producing a clicking sound from a pendulum with an adjustable period of swing

[C19: from Greek metron  measure + nomos  rule, law]


----------

